# Codesys Beispiele/Demos empfehlenswert?



## EddyEd (20 Mai 2013)

Hi,

habe mir V3.5 heruntergeladen. Habe keine Vorkenntnisse mit CS. Bin enttäuscht von mitgelieferten Demos. Kaum eins läuft richtig z.B. Bibliotheken fehlen usw.
Habe mir vom CS FTP ein Beispiel heruntergeladen (Transportband_FINAL.projectarchive). Auch das läuft nicht bzw. in der Visu fehlt das Programm VISU_PRG. 
Ich frage mich ob das System, auch wenn es einen teilweise (*1) guten Eindruck macht, empfehlenswert ist wenn denn schon die ersten Versuche mit den mitgelieferten Projekten in die Hose gehen.

Gruß

*1) Warum heißt die geöffnete Application Bibliotheksverwalter als Reiter eigentlich Library Manager? Entweder Deutsch (eigentlich Unsinn bei Programmiersprachen) oder Englisch.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (20 Mai 2013)

Also habe mich selber noch nicht mit der 3er versucht aber bei der 2.xx läuft das ganze gut, wenn man alles entsprechend einstellt.


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Mai 2013)

Hast du vorher mit der 2.X.X.X gearbeitet oder handelt es sich hier um einen Direkteinstieg in 3.5?
Grüße
Flo


----------



## EddyEd (20 Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich versuche einen Direkteinstieg in 3.5. Tatsächlich fragte 3.5 ob das Projekt "konvertiert" werden soll. Möglicherweise ist da was schief gelaufen. Ich besorge mir das Vorgängersystem und probiere nochmal.
Gibt es da  irgendwo gute Demos/Beispielprojekte außer bei Codesys?

Gruß


----------



## RobiHerb (20 Mai 2013)

*Ist OK*



EddyEd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich versuche einen Direkteinstieg in 3.5. Tatsächlich fragte 3.5 ob das Projekt "konvertiert" werden soll. Möglicherweise ist da was schief gelaufen. Ich besorge mir das Vorgängersystem und probiere nochmal.
> Gibt es da  irgendwo gute Demos/Beispielprojekte außer bei Codesys?
> ...



Das 3.5 ist meiner Meinung nach das beste, was es weit und breit gibt aber:

Je mächtiger die Tools werden, umso komplizierter sind sie und so schwieriger ist es überhaupt in die Gänge zu kommen.

Ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung seinerzeit gemacht, nix ging, alles Bahnhof und Frust. Das obwohl ich zig tausend Zeilen ST Programm in Codesys 2.x hinter mir hatte.

Ich überlege schon seit einiger Zeit, meine Erfahrungen weiter zu geben und Kurse zu Codesys anzubieten (Nix akademisch sondern Praktiker für Praktiker). 

Vorstellung: 2 Tage Einführung, Samstag + Sonntag, max 6 Teilnehmer, die ihre Hardware mitbringen (PC oder SPS oder beides), Ort Büro meiner Firma im Raum Frankfurt/Main,  Kosten 400/Person + MWST.

Alternativ kann ich auch Teams vor Ort unterrichten.

Wer daran interessiert ist, kann sich ja mal per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## EddyEd (20 Mai 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Das 3.5 ist meiner Meinung nach das beste, was es weit und breit gibt aber:
> 
> Je mächtiger die Tools werden, umso komplizierter sind sie und so schwieriger ist es überhaupt in die Gänge zu kommen.



...was aber nicht heißen muss, dass man sich zu Tode sucht nach Menüfunktionen wie z.B. "Alle Haltepunkte löschen". 
Grundlegende Funktionen zur Steuerung eines Programms sollten in allen Programmierumgebungen wie selbstverständlich zu finden sein.
Ich als IBN'ler, der besonders auf Tools für das Debuggen von Programmen angewiesen ist, beschleicht sofort Unsicherheit wenn die Softwareumgebung aussieht wie ein Steuerformular, pausenlos mit Zoom arbeiten muss und Rückmeldungen bzw. Zustandsinfos der Steuerung nicht auf Anhieb finden kann. Da hat man schneller eine Produktion in einen "unsicheren Halt" gebracht als eine sichere Kontrolle über die Anlage zu haben. 

Gruß


----------



## RobiHerb (21 Mai 2013)

*Übung macht den Meister*



EddyEd schrieb:


> ...was aber nicht heißen muss, dass man sich zu Tode sucht nach Menüfunktionen wie z.B. "Alle Haltepunkte löschen".
> Grundlegende Funktionen zur Steuerung eines Programms sollten in allen Programmierumgebungen wie selbstverständlich zu finden sein.
> Ich als IBN'ler, ...  Da hat man schneller eine Produktion in einen "unsicheren Halt" gebracht als eine sichere Kontrolle über die Anlage zu haben.
> 
> Gruß



Wie schon vorher gesagt, diese Tools sind sehr mächtig und man braucht entweder eine lange Frustzeit oder Kurse etc. bevor man sie beherrscht.

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich in der Lehrwerkstatt Wochenlang an einem Vierkant gefeilt. Was ist eine Feile simpel gegen so ein Software Tool! Aber man bekommt von den Produkt Managern eingeflüstert, dass jetzt alles ganz easy ist und man demnächst mit dem Laptop/Smartphone in der Strandbar sitzt und von dort aus den Service an der Maschine macht.

Vergiss es, die Realität sieht anders aus und Chefs oder Vorgesetzte, die den Prospekten blind glauben, gehen den Bach runter. Das ist wie ein Klavier kaufen und sich wundern, dass da keine schöne Musik rauskommt. Und wenn Du dann Musik raus bekommt, ist das der simple Dorftanz und nicht Wiener Walzer von Strauss. 

Bis man die Tools beherrscht, vergehen Jahre, die man mithilfe Gedanken Austausch unter Kollegen, Schulungen, Forum etc. zwar abkürzen kann, aber mal eben hopp und dann auf die IBN, das wird in heutiger Zeit gefährlich.

Ansonsten, Codesys 3.x wurde mit dem Tool Visual Studio von Microsoft entwickelt und so ist der Codesys Debugger und auch die Tastenbelegung diesem Microsoft Tool nachempfunden. Beckhoff ist da dann den Schritt noch einen weiter gegangen, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## EddyEd (22 Mai 2013)

...wie wahr.

Die Naivität mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen ist heutzutage der programmiertechnische Lösungsansatz wenn man feststellen will, ob am anderen Ende der Welt der Ölstand eines Getriebes abfällt.

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Das ist wie ein Klavier kaufen und sich wundern, dass da keine schöne Musik rauskommt. Und wenn Du dann Musik raus bekommt, ist das der simple Dorftanz und nicht Wiener Walzer von Strauss.



Ganz doof wird es, wenn an dem Klavier Tasten fehlen oder ein Tastenupgrade im 20 Tonnencontainer geliefert wird - ein so genannter GigaByteContainer usw. 
Es gibt auch Fälle, da geht die Klappe des Klavier nur dann auf, wenn das Umgebungslicht exakt 300 Lumen und 2000 Kelvin hat. 
Auch habe ich schon beobachtet, dass man die Tasten nur ganz langsam drücken darf sonst kommt es zum Überschwingen und Absturz. 
Aber wenigstens wird dann ein automatischer Brief an den Klavierbaumeister gesendet damit er die nächste Klavierversion mit besseren Dämpfern bauen kann.


----------



## Interface (23 Mai 2013)

EddyEd schrieb:


> habe mir V3.5 heruntergeladen. Habe keine Vorkenntnisse mit CS. Bin enttäuscht von mitgelieferten Demos. Kaum eins läuft richtig z.B. Bibliotheken fehlen usw.
> Habe mir vom CS FTP ein Beispiel heruntergeladen (Transportband_FINAL.projectarchive). Auch das läuft nicht bzw. in der Visu fehlt das Programm VISU_PRG.


Der Fehler liegt daran, dass das Beispiel mit Codesys V3.2 erstellt wurde und sich an den Visu-Bibliotheken wohl einiges geändert hat seither. Wenn du dir V3.2 installierst, sollte es funktionieren.

Schreib dem Codesys-Support das einfach mal. Vielleicht aktualisieren sie es mal.

Edit:
V3.2 kann man nicht mehr runterladen ... also bleibt wohl nichts anderes, als den Support anzuschreiben oder ein anderes Beispiel zu nehmen (Mahjong hat bei mir mit V3.5 funktioniert).


----------

